# 93015 denial for place of service



## jbreen (Apr 11, 2008)

We have a cardiologist that joined our practice and has started doing stress tests as outpatient hospital. We were billing with 93015 and medicare denied for not authorized place of service 22. Could we bill 93016 as the supervision and then bill 93018 for interpretation and report?


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 11, 2008)

93015 would be inappropriate with a POS of 22--based on what you have mentioned.  93015 represents the "global" package for stress.  Since your physician would be billing only the pro fees, you cannot code for a global (the facility deserves its cut!).

93018 or 93016 would be more appropriate, based upon the specifics of how these exams/tests are managed.

Hope this is some help.


----------



## jbreen (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks! that is what we thought.


----------

